# HELP: error code in display and no access to radio/cd (Primera P12 2004) !



## graburt (May 8, 2008)

I desperately need help !!!

The dashboard screen is displaying the word "SECURE" on a green backround, and I can’t access neither the radio nor the cd player. 

Due to the workshop manual the green bar with the word "secure" suggests that repair requires either change of the powerunit to the audiosystem - or the radio itself. In my case the power works, so the authorized dealer concludes that the radio is defect and that the only solution is to replace the Clarion factory-radio. This would cost staggering 1700 euro (approx 2400 USD). No kiddin! They tried to recode my carkeys, but unfortunately that didn't help. THe authorized dealer doesn't dig deeper into the problem. 

It seems that there is no chance to replace the radio with any other unit as it's close code-connected to the IMMU/NATS. Each time the radio is switched on, the radio will start up communication with the vehicle’s immobilizer control unit (IMMU) and verify an identification code. If communication cannot be established, or the verified code is incorrect, the radio will lock up showing ‘‘SECURE’’ on the radio display.

Myself I assume that its just a communication error, that has to be fixed - but how? I am not prepared to pay all that crazy money for a new radiounit.

Please let me know what I can do to solve the problem. Changing the car is not an option


----------



## ruggerjetskiing (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, I have the same problem but it says 'secure' on a red back ground, I had to change the DVD reader unfortunately I disconnected the radio/cd to when I put it all back together the screen said 'secure' athough the screen now shows camera, heating controls etc now.


----------

